# So call me crazy!



## gallium (Mar 10, 2013)

I had this awesome idea...for when the weather is nice and even try to rig it up so if its not 75 degrees outside, that it stays regulated. I want to build a huge outside run for hedgehogs. i have carpentry experience so my brain is racked with ideas. i want to make it look like a mini wooded area, to give it that natural habitat look. and have all sorts of hiding holes (with easy access to get the hedgie out when needed) and have things for it to play with or on. im thinking something maybe 5 ft x 5ftx 6 ft high (maybe a little bit wider). so hedgie parents can sit in with the hedgehog and be able to play. =P i have tons of ideas.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Not a smart idea. Hedgehogs are prey items, and a bird could find a hog as a tasty treat with toothpicks attached. Even if it is enclosed, it's still not a risk I would take. Plus, you have no idea what parasites and chemicals are being used outdoors.


----------



## gallium (Mar 10, 2013)

=) it was just an idea, but now i see what you're talking about XD thanks for the insight! maybe i can just do something like that for an inside cage instead. but make it more like a exercise pin, kind of like a sand box.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I agree with Christine. Lots of things could go wrong


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

Personally I thinks its a nice idea. Parasites and chemicals aside...my yard is only treated organically and far from neighbors so I would worryl less, but just as chicken runs ade usually predator proofed I don't see why you couldn't do the same with hedgies. Bottom is hardware cloth to stop predators from digging in and hedgies from digging out and the top along with sides as hardware cloth. If its a play area and not actually the only living space I imagine they would love it.


----------



## gallium (Mar 10, 2013)

it would just be a play area, and i'd imagine only using it if you or somebody was outside watching the hedgehogs. theres always a way to make bottoms for cages =) i built a two story rabbit hutch like that one time. the top floor was living area (solid floor, i dont believe in wire bottoms, prevent bumble foot!) and the bottom was a exercise run with an enclosed bottom to prevent digging. it was donated to a 4-h club here in washington.


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

i think if you sat there and watched them, it could be super neat. like a hedgie jungle gym.


----------



## kvmommy (Feb 2, 2013)

In the chicken runs the wire bottoms are on the ground or dug into the ground. It doesn't bother their feet at all. But orevents predators all the same.


----------

